# rc18mt, rc18t or mini-t



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

*rc18mt, rc18t or mini-t or even the Vendetta*

wat should i get a RC18mt, RC18t or a mini-T.
im not quite sure which one to get so i would like to here your suggestions


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I really want a RC18B myself. The local track races all the RC18 series and I dont think you will be disappointed with any.


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

The 18t is very good & durable. The Mt just has different gearing & tires. The 18B is a nice vehicle also.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

By all means go with the Associated any of the three!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks really help i personaly want a rc18mt but im still not sure. i don't really like buggies or the mini-t but i wont rule them out(well mabe the mini-t).


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

I Used To Own 3 Mini-ts They Were Always Braking On Me I Raced Them On Oval Carpet Then I Switched To The 18t I Never Really Broke Any Major Parts Go With The Regular Rc18t The Mt The Gearing Is To High Plus The Big Tires Make The Motor Get To Hot Good Luck With What U Buy


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The mini-T is a great little truck in it's own way. I've owned one ever since they came out along with nearly every other Losi vehicle made. I've had ALOT of fun with it, and won alot of races with it too. I have to admit though it's not very durable or competitive right out of the box. Especially if you're going to try and race it, you'd probably be better off with the 18t.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks you guys/ girls


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

hey wat do you guys think about the vendetta


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

hockeyman said:


> hey wat do you guys think about the vendetta


 I just saw Bud break his this past friday!

Go associated. I have a mini-t and if I could choose again I would have an rc18 of some sort.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

midget_man1387 said:


> I just saw Bud break his this past friday!
> 
> Go associated. I have a mini-t and if I could choose again I would have an rc18 of some sort.


what did he break on it because im buying some upgrades


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Front Steering get the alloy ones.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Front Steering get the alloy ones.


 ok thanks i have been debating which Rc car i should get for a while now. i think i found it the (vendetta)


----------

